# sprained not broken...



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

You already said it. Rest, ice, compression and elevation. That's all you can do for a sprain.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Same thing happened to me, except I could see bones in different spots they shouldn't be. A couple days later I was walking 

Get crutches if you really need to, and keep it iced all the time. Really keeps the swelling down.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

oddly enough it never really swelled. I have sprained my ankles a million times while playing sports so they are pretty weak. i just hate that snow is falling and i cant ride in it right now. lateral movement is what i dont have. i was wearing an air cast that the doctor gave me but i think i am going to take it off and walk around without it now


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

i had a sprained ankle last year with vollybal , you could here it crack in the whole gym...
but it wasn't broken like yourse just badly sprained, the only thing to recover is rest , ice and elevation
you can use like oils and stuf like that , it works a little , and when you are able to walk again and
you have consultet your dokter and he says it's ok , than you can start snowboarding again.

if you start to soon , than the damage will get worse...

tip= if you start again with snowboarding , put a bandage around your ankle
for suport


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

cubllsu8338 said:


> so I sprained my ankle snowboarding this past weekend and thought maybe I had broken it. Heard a nice crack/pop noise and a lot of pain. Fortunately it is only sprained. Anyone have any ideas on how to make this heal faster? Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation I know. It's the ligaments on the inside of my outer ankle bone on my right foot.
> 
> found this website... how to fix a sprained ankle. « FlipCatch
> and... How to fix a sprained ankle 2 « FlipCatch


You need to know the grade of the sprain. Physical therapy is necessary when you stretch ligaments. They don't tighten back up so you have to strengthen other supporting structures(muscles). If you don't you will have life long issues, greater risk of further injury. If you heard a crack pop it may have been the socket coming out of the joint(partial dislocation) and probably grade 3 sprain. That's what mine was(Knee)


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

cubllsu8338 said:


> so I sprained my ankle snowboarding this past weekend and thought maybe I had broken it. Heard a nice crack/pop noise and a lot of pain. Fortunately it is only sprained. Anyone have any ideas on how to make this heal faster? Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation I know. It's the ligaments on the inside of my outer ankle bone on my right foot.


Not to sound like a dink, but this is a question you should ask your doctor. Anything you hear on a snowboarding forum is just gonna be hearsay, not qualified medical advice. Besides, how many people do you think are on here who would just as soon ride with an injury (and thus compound injury)? Just take it easy, winter is longer than you think and when you're in your 50s and still snowboarding you'll prolly be pretty glad you took it easy when you were in your 20s.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;97466 said:


> Besides, how many people do you think are on here who would just as soon ride with an injury (and thus compound injury)?


hahaha...That's exactly what I did a few weeks ago. I messed up my ankle while snowboarding but went right back out the next day. In my defense, I was only there for the weekend.


----------

